# "Freihand-Grafikprogramm"?



## flashray (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein wacom tablet (penpartner2) zugelegt. Und suche nach einer Freewarealternative zu Microsoft Onenote. Dabei sind mir nicht die Notizverwaltung Features sondern das Schreiben und Zeichnen (Skizzieren) auf Wahlweise Liniertem, Kariertem Hintergrund wichtig.

Welches Freewareprodukt würdet ihr da mir empfehlen.


Vg Erdal


----------

